# Do you ask your tailor to alter your t-shirts?



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

I will be honest, I spend most of my life at the office. And as a result, I spend most of my life wearing formal shirts as part of the typical business suit ensemble.

But over the weekend I took an excursion, to find a few items of more casual clothing. A smart, plain, reasonably fitted t-shirt was in order. But could I find one that fitted me? No.

Now, those of you who are familiar with my crusades for slim business shirts will not be surprised to hear this question, but...

...does anyone ask their local tailor to adjust, or 'slim', their smarter items of casual wear? Most notably, t-shirts!

I usually have my business shirts slimmed by having the side seam unstitched from the hip to the elbow and then resewn, after a couple of inches of fabric are removed from either side. 

It surprised me that, not only are most business shirts made to fit the most rotund gentleman on the street, but so are all styles of casual wear including the plain ol' t-shirt. Even the small and extra-small sizes are baggy around the waist and hips. Amazing.

So, am I the only person exacting enough to require such perfection in the fitting of my casual wear? Or am I in good company on this wonderous forum? I would be delighted to hear all opinions. Thanks


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

Try uniqlo.
https://www.uniqlo.co.uk/

I think that some of their T-shirts are slim.


----------



## cpac (Mar 25, 2005)

A few years ago I bought a t-shirt from banana republic that included some "stretch" to it. It fit(s) quite trimly. I have no idea if they're still making anything like it, but it might be worth checking.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, and I have them trim up my socks, too


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

rip said:


> Yes, and I have them trim up my socks, too


I had my tailor trim my boxers and the next day I got an offer to be the 4th Bee-Gee. =)


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Hmmmm...I actually wear my T-shirts a little on the baggy side (what with it being en vouge with the young people an dall)...but I also dont wear them that much...some I get rid of after one wearing, others can stand up to a few washes before they shrink up too much...so if you like yours a little more "form fitting" I'd recommend running it through the wash a couple of times...I'd also recommend checking out Canali T-shirts...they have a pretty slim fit to them...

years and years ago, Bernini (back when I used to shop at Bernini) used to sell these T-shirts made in Japan...I think the company was called Summa...they were pretty nice, and they also had a much more slim fit...you may want to give them a call and see if they still carry this line...


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

EP said:


> A dressmaker or seamstress may be able to alter
> a t-shirt at less cost than a tailor.


That is a really good point!



EP said:


> If even a size extra-small is too baggy, you might
> want to consider boys sizes.


Yes, you're right. I do exactly that for sports attire. But for smarter casual clothes, I am worried that it would be hard to find appropriate designs.
Children are getting chubbier these days. So I will look!


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> ...I'd also recommend checking out Canali T-shirts...they have a pretty slim fit to them...


Thanks for the tip. Look at those clothes... beautiful!
Amazing to hear that Canali is actually sold in the UK by Moss Bros! 

I will investigate. And thank you for the tip or Bernini, too.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 18, 2007)

EP said:


> A dressmaker or seamstress may be able to alter
> a t-shirt at less cost than a tailor.


Great point. One of the reason for the higher charges is opportunity cost. The tailor's time could have been better spent making suits and dress shirts. Unless you are a regular, some tailors, albeit a minority, also think it's an insult to relegate their status to altering T-shirts.

T-shirts are by their very nature are more forgiving in fit and appearance. People do not expect it to fit as perfectly as a suit. That is why a tapered appearance is not necessary, as long as the shoulders are hanging properly. If your drop is not more than 8", I'd not be too bothered by it. Otherwise, your best bet might be fabrics that have a little stretch in them. These are not too difficult to find. If you do make a trip to Asia, you will find smaller sizes in slim fit aplenty, especially if you are not after brand names, many smart casual clothings of good material in slim fit are available for sale in smaller boutiques and shops.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Save yourself a lot of angst, and money that would have been spent on alterations, and just accept the fact that a T-shirt is not a proper garmet for outerwear. A polo is a better option.


----------



## gumercindo (Jul 2, 2007)

American Apparel also has a real decent collection of slim fitting (while stretchy) Tees that feel real nice.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm still heavy enough that XL Tshirts fit okay.

I will wear T shirts as outer garments once in awhile, but do not worry about how they fit as long as they don't cling to me like a sausage casing. (Even though I have lost a lot of weight, I still am not at the point where tight clothing is a good idea. I'm probably also of the age where it never will be a good idea again. LOL. (51))


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> ...A polo is a better option.


I am talking about smart, plain, t-shirts here. Surely there is a place for them in a smart young man's wardrobe? Unfortunately, where I come from, the polo shirt is often missused by certain subcultures and is not a particularly desirable item of fashion in many circumstances.
 



gumercindo said:


> American Apparel also has a real decent collection of slim fitting (while stretchy) Tees that feel real nice.


Thanks for the tip on them. I will check them out.

Finally, I have also found a brand called Energie. Popular in Japan, apparently. Gabba Goul, you were right about the Japanese brands!


----------

